# 17 Year old Boy dies taking Steroids



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone else heard this??

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1172248/Police-launch-probe-steroids-death-17-year-old-boy-wanted-Royal-Marine.html

Now it gives the media more the moan about with regards to steroids!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so the evidence is that he took £30 of a black market pill and this caused his brain to swell and kill him?

what was the steroid?

how long had he been using it?

could it of been Eph?

what does the autopsy say?

i very very much doubt steroids killed this guy £30 of any steroid pill would give you very little so you can safely assume the dose was small maybe 30mg a day these are dose way less than what is being used in the medical field to treat illnesses like HIV if brain swelling was a side effect they would not be using it......the whole story lacks facts of any kind.....


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Goose said:


> Anyone else heard this??
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1172248/Police-launch-probe-steroids-death-17-year-old-boy-wanted-Royal-Marine.html
> 
> Now it gives the media more the moan about with regards to steroids!


Here goes another steriod bashing from the media and politicians.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

yeah but Paul, it must be true it was even in the sun as well!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

leeston said:


> yeah but Paul, it must be true it was even in the sun as well!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah I know, it annoys me to hell that they immediatley target steroids as the primary problem. It could have been many things, a combination of drugs he had taken previously.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

tht article was a fackin joke he purchased black market pills coulda been anything. He thought they was steroids but how did he know he was gettin sold stuff convinced it was gear. If it was real gear it highly unlikely it would do this unless he has some rare health condition tht the stupid media is not telling us about. **** iknow of 14-15 years old who is jabbing and gaining size without any serious probs.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

In The Sun newspaper yesterday it reported him as being a bodybuilder, now he wanted to be a Marine. funny that? Couldn't of wanted to be one that bad or he would of done research and found out drugs are certainly not needed, being in the cadets aswel hmmmm...


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

these kids wernt using steroids they were abusing them im sorry to hear that but this aint common with steroid users and that articly is stupid


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I wonder if he only told the medics it was steroids, but it was in fact something else he didn't want to admit to...


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I expect more propaganda stories in the run up to the olympics to justify elevating AAS from class C


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Read the comments below "working out clean, is the only way".

I find it hard to believe steroids caused this, more to the point, why was he on Oral steroids going for the forces, no doubt it was Dbol or the likes, so back pumps would be great when running, just what you want.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

How much research did he do before he purchased some tabs at a cost of £30. Hopefully he did some which should result in him planning to run a course of x amount of weeks. The £30.00 spent spread over a course should equal a reasonable daily dose and he was a fit young man who in preparation for the marines would have been training on a regular basis. I think that they were not steroids and/or he was already suffering from an underlining illness and whatever was in these tabs brought to the surface. How can they say Bodybuilder, I know some marines and they are not bodybuilders far from it.

Shame, poor lad RIP.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

GTT said:


> I expect more propaganda stories in the run up to the olympics to justify elevating AAS from class C


I agree this only going to intensify!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> so the evidence is that he took £30 of a black market pill and this caused his brain to swell and kill him?
> 
> what was the steroid?
> 
> ...


Summed it up right there mate.

Shame the kid lost his life, but I bet the autopsy will come to up with another COD.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

leeston said:


> yeah but Paul, it must be true it was even in the sun as well!


lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

"He bought the black market pills for £30 in a bid to get through the gruelling Marines selection test."

Thing is, the selection tests aint that gruelling, iv been there and done it, got the t-shirt as well (literally :laugh and big muscles do not get you through the tests.

Ironic thing though, the minute he put them pills in his mouth and injected he barred himself from entry to ANY UK Armed Force INCLUDING Royal Marines - for life.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I know a couple of people in the armed forces who take Steroids and have yet to be caught out.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

They only test for rec drugs as far as I know.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

They havnt even done a post mortem yet so its purely sceptical to blame steroids. as pscarb says the lad has no idea what he poped and niether dose any1 else till the proper tests are carried out.

I personally think it should be illegal for the paper to right things like this until it is proven fact.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Willie said:


> They only test for rec drugs as far as I know.


They do urine test which im not sure to how much that picks up, but if caught with any recreational/performance enhancing drugs in the system they are automatically barred from the day of medical.

The kid wouldnt have stood a chance after taking them, takes about 10 days for rec drugs to fully exit the system if its the first time you have done them or if you havnt done them for a few month, the more you do them the longer it takes to exit the system after ending the use of the drug, a cycle of steroids id say will take a little over a month to be sure to have no traces left in the body.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

They don't test for gear, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Dizzee (Mar 30, 2009)

I cant think of any drug where £30 worth would kill you. Maybe 10ml of test straight into your blood stream but oral pills? More media propeganda to fuel the steroid witch hunt. Who says the government dont control the tabloids?


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

How many of you out there believe that we will get to see the real facs of this sad occurance. I tend to think that these stories are fabricated to try to quell the apparant glorification of the drugs amongst the youngsters. As we saw a week or two ago a story emerged stating that the use of steroids has doubled amongst teenagers and maybe this is a way to try and put people off.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

£30 of methyl test. He put 50 of them under his tounge all at once. That can be the only way that steroids can do this that quickly. Once again the media are a bunch of ****s, talking a load of fcuking ****e.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

How would any steroids make his "eyes the size of saucers"?

I've been taking them type of steroids for year's in that instance, they make me bulk up on dancing ability for hours at a time and have different pictures embossed on them, I think the guy called them "e's" or something.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

If its a teenager its never HIS fault for taking drugs.

Its ALWAYS fault of the steroid and/or the dealer.

If an adult died of 'steroids' it wouldnt be his/her fault.

Its the fault of the steroid and/or dealer.

The media doesnt care about facts, just as long as they get a story for the generally ignorant public, again, they dont care that they provide false information misleading the public on uses etc of these drugs.

I think that this is the worst thing as they just blame steroids for everything, they know they are readily available from almost any area around the UK but yet they dont think to provide information on them, how to take them, the ACTUAL side effects and/or dangers, dosages, local street value, how to identify different types of steroid.

So theres more influence on todays youngsters that bigger is better and thats all they know so they go about taking **** they know nothing about, providing yet more 5hitty headlines for paper and media alike. Media is the devil in disguise.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

U can always trust the daily mail to come out with a sensationalising story like this!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

apparently he was on them for a week....no steroid will kill you that you can buy for £30 non at all....but we are assuming from the paper he bought something to build maybe he bought something to strip fat say like Clen/Eph or even DNP.....dehydration can cause the brain to swell in severe cases and DNP is a prime candidate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> apparently he was on them for a week....no steroid will kill you that you can buy for £30 non at all....but we are assuming from the paper he bought something to build maybe he bought something to strip fat say like Clen/Eph or even DNP.....dehydration can cause the brain to swell in severe cases and DNP is a prime candidate


i never thugh of dnp sounds very likely. I no their was a lad in my gym last year at some point selling a few. stupidity in my eyes its such a dangerous drug if you dont no much about it and unfortunatly people will just buy these things in the gym and take them without a second thought.

IMO the blame lies with the person taking them.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tasty said:


> How would any steroids make his "eyes the size of saucers"?
> 
> I've been taking them type of steroids for year's in that instance, they make me bulk up on dancing ability for hours at a time and have different pictures embossed on them, I think the guy called them "e's" or something.


That is exactly what i thought.......eyes like saucers indeed!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

this isn't coincidence - don't get me wrong, I don't doubt the lad is dead etc, but the way it is being reported/spun just stinks.

Thats 2 weeks on the trot there has been disproportionate and factually incorrect reports concerning steroids (OK we don't know the facts in this case, but we actually do - simple fact is this can't happen unless there is a 1 in a million bizarre reaction), both times funnily enough fueling and playing on what the public THINK they know about steroids (almost all of which is entirely untrue). This is being orchestrated folks, this is no coincidence...

And for the record I am no conspiracy theorist... but you know what they say - simplest answer is most often the correct one, and simplest answer is someone is playing puppet master...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

its them bloody lizards again...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> its them bloody lizards again...


 :lol:

Nope, just idiot government and people in power who have forgot their purpose and who they work for, they are meant to govern the country, not dictate to individuals what they can and cant do when no one or thing is being harmed - as is the case with proper intelligent use with pure products.

Its sad this guy has died, and I hate to speak ill of the dead, but the simple fact is he was uneducated, inexperienced and all responsibility rests with him. Sure, the guys might have supplied him with something terrible, claiming it was steroids, but that lad still went down the path of looking for essentialy an illicit substance, from the black market.

Hey, I wish there was someone in power prepared to throw this back at them - this incident is in my mind an argument for total legalisation and ability to purchase freely after a doctors check up. Then he would have known what he was getting, how much to take, how login to take it for, and probably still be alive today.

But none of the current greasy self serving pr1cks in a position to say this will, because there is good political Brownie points to be gained standing shoulder to shoulder with a grieving parent. Sorry to say it, but its true. I heavily criticise the parents choice to publicise that photo too, given that the autopsy hasnt even been completed, and no one knows for sure that it was steroids the guy was taking. Just because he thought and said it was, doesnt make it so.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Sounds like menigitius to me.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> apparently he was on them for a week....no steroid will kill you that you can buy for £30 non at all....but we are assuming from the paper he bought something to build maybe he bought something to strip fat say like Clen/Eph or even DNP.....dehydration can cause the brain to swell in severe cases and *DNP is a prime candidate*


If that was true (which it could be) then the boy's death is nothing to do with steroids.

The radio reported that he died from taking steroids, and I'm unsure as to how a derivative of testosterone can kill you within a week (for £30). I don't want to speak ill of the dead, but the kid was stupid for taking something at such a young age and without researching it properly. The reporters are also highly annoying for reporting something that isn't based on evidence. They don't even know that the pills were steroids and they most certainly don't know the official cause of death, so I'd love it if they could STFU for a bit. I wonder how many members will get a phone call from their mums tonight saying "I told you those steroids were bad for you!".


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Its a good job the papers don't whip themselves up into a frenzy when someone dies of heroin use or alcoholism etc or else there wouldn't be room for the sport pages or the titties.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> I personally think it should be illegal for the paper to right things like this until it is proven fact.


I quite agree; however if they did they'd be all of two pages thick.

I saw this at work earlier and it p*ssed me off to say the least. The last few weeks the media have seemed to have intentionally targetted stories relating specifically to steroids, even if there is no proven fact to any of the information within the article. I guess they have just reached 'S' in the alphabet; they'll be targetting 'T'offee next and how its the biggest killer of the entire confectionary kingdom. W*nkers.

Rant over :tongue:


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Is there nothing that could happen to the people publicising these steroid accusations without the autopsy being done or anything?

I Mean, if it turns out it wasn't steroids that killed him, then would there be a report saying otherwise or anything? Could we complain?

R.I.P to the lad whatever the cause was, not nice seeing people die at a young age.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

I wonder just how many lads of a similar age ended up seriously ill due to excessive alcohol consumption over the same period of time? Or even dead?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

TOBE said:


> I Mean, if it turns out it wasn't steroids that killed him, then would there be a report saying otherwise or anything? Could we complain?


You can only complain to the PCC if you personally have been affected by the misinformation so in this case only the dead boy could complain (i'm fairly certain his family couldn't even complain).

You could write to the newspapers concerned, but they'll more than likely just ignore you.


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

sounds to me like a typical ecstasy death maybe he didn't want to tell his parents and thought that by telling then he was using steroids that they wouldn't be as ****ed off, i think most older people would class pill poppers as druggies ???? who knows but my guess is they weren't steroids.


----------



## marclee0988 (Mar 11, 2009)

NO freakin steroid makes your pupils bigger or smaler for that matter! I bet i had taken to much ****in GHB(liquid extasy) and a ****ing vein popped in hes head, or the blood slowing down causing a bloodcloth in hes head maybe? Due to the fact that liquid ex when taken in exes amounts can cause slowing down of blood flow and cloth formation. :innocent:



Mrs Weeman said:


> That is exactly what i thought.......eyes like saucers indeed!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Willie said:


> You can only complain to the PCC if you personally have been affected by the misinformation so in this case only the dead boy could complain (i'm fairly certain his family couldn't even complain).
> 
> You could write to the newspapers concerned, but they'll more than likely just ignore you.


i have been personally affected by the story....

it has increased my stress about some pills i have been taking that i bought from a bloke who said they were steroids... i have been getting headaches and my pulse is running high but i thought the risk was worth it cos i would look like arnie in 6 weeks... well, thats what the bloke at the gym said anyway... they were only 30 quid too....


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

I've just watched a report on London tonight. It pretty much said, he bought what he believes to be steroids, but the police are testing them now, as it's thought they may contain another substance.

We'll see if they'll release the full details or not.

Predator


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I bet it wasn't even AAS he took the thick bastards.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

marclee0988 said:


> NO freakin steroid makes your pupils bigger or smaler for that matter! I bet i had taken to much ****in GHB(liquid extasy) and a ****ing vein popped in hes head, or the blood slowing down causing a bloodcloth in hes head maybe? Due to the fact that liquid ex when taken in exes amounts can cause slowing down of blood flow and cloth formation. :innocent:


FYI GHB is not liquid ecstasy, it is a completely different chemical and it's effects are completely different. Also, it's a sedative and ecstasy is a stimulant/ euphoric empathogen, so calling it "liquid ecstasy" is quite inaccurate


----------



## marclee0988 (Mar 11, 2009)

either youv bought some speed or some GHB capsuels:whistling: or maybe just a ****ed up mix of different chemicals that make your brain go Boom!!! :lol:



Slamdog said:


> i have been personally affected by the story....
> 
> it has increased my stress about some pills i have been taking that i bought from a bloke who said they were steroids... i have been getting headaches and my pulse is running high but i thought the risk was worth it cos i would look like arnie in 6 weeks... well, thats what the bloke at the gym said anyway... they were only 30 quid too....


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Feel sorry for the guy and his parents but I doubt this had anything to do with gear, either he was necking eccie's or something and lied or he got some fake/bad gear!


----------



## marclee0988 (Mar 11, 2009)

well they call it liquid extasy but it doesnt have any connection to ex, its just GHB nickname


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

i heard this, been all over the radio.

but like every one else has said

did he research first, how much did he take, where they fake, was somethink else to blame.

the media jumped straight into the steriods

but does make you wonder when you get steriods are they real, who can you trust.


----------



## marclee0988 (Mar 11, 2009)

Like a mate of mine calls GHB chill shots or magic water.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

R.I.P to the lad first of all.

Don't expect a retraction when the true facts come to light.

As has been said - what steroid would give you eyes like saucers? It sounds fairly obvious to me that it wasn't gear but e or similar, especially as the symptoms manifested themselves during a social occasion.

I have a mate who is considering a tbol cycle. In reality I think he's scared stiff because of scaremongering rubbish like this and I bet if he hears about this it'll be enough to put him off.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> i have been personally affected by the story....


To rephrase, the content of the story has to directly involve you.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

no doubts it will turn out to be a witch hunt on steroid users

even if the guy was taking dbol, he took sumthing else that night and my guess it was either coke or e and guess whiich substance will take the blame

youre eyes dont become saucers from steroids, sorry a family had to lose a kid like that though


----------



## apple_ash89 (Jan 20, 2009)

My younger cousin knows of the kid through a friend or something, they all saying he had taken dianbol. on this site saying about excessive dose, how much did he take, probably ate the whole lot in one and went on some big **** up


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

The olympic committe want the british to criminalise steroids so that users can be also be jailed. just heard that on channel 4 news


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> FYI GHB is not liquid ecstasy, it is a completely different chemical and it's effects are completely different. Also, it's a sedative and ecstasy is a stimulant/ euphoric empathogen, so calling it "liquid ecstasy" is quite inaccurate


Liquid Ecstasy is a street name for GHB

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/745583.stm


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

sham said:


> The olympic committe want the british to criminalise steroids so that users can be also be jailed. just heard that on channel 4 news


I fail to see what the IOC has to do with the legislative process in the UK.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You can't even die from ecstacy.. let alone steroids..


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

MXD said:


> You can't even die from ecstacy.. let alone steroids..


Sorry mate but u can die from ecstacy fact!!! Would like to say rip to Matthew.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

You can die from anythign if you take too much... Steroids, extacy, water...


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Was just on the news now FFS


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

megatron said:


> You can die from anythign if you take too much... Steroids, extacy, water...


You can die from taking too much water?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

heavyweight said:


> Sorry mate but u can die from ecstacy fact!!! Would like to say rip to Matthew.


LOL ok

And the facts for that ar where?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> You can die from taking too much water?


People can yeah, this is whats blamed for x deaths.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

amazingly there have only ever been a ridiculousy low number of cases of death due to direct biological effects of ecstasy, like 7!!! apparently in a medical journal according to a surgeon i know

whatever the lad took it is infuriating that steroids are taking a bashing over the news, however lets not forget that this is only the case due to the number of people who take gear for aqll the wrong reasons, eg natural sport, to look big in a medium tshirt when getting ****ed on a saturday night, bit of courage to fight back etc all regularly adding fuel to the media fire constantly between major cases! The people who should feel most aggrieved are competitiors who live a strict life which is never documented but are the people who will suffer the most from anything being made illegal. not saying everyone else wont still be pi55ed about it...

still regardless of why what a waste of a young life which is sad in any case, except gang war or execution for rape or murder


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> I wonder if he only told the medics it was steroids, but it was in fact something else he didn't want to admit to...


You read my mind mate.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i like the way they they put the pic up with ventilator looking in a very bad condition...then the news presenter,saying this is the boy aged bla bla...critical from taking steroids...

i mean how badly educated is that statement???

there is no way he got in that condition from steroids...maybe from extasy overdose...or somebody said they were steroids and something totally non steroid was in em...but i cant think how any dose of anything would of got him in this condition...unless he was seriously allergic to something...

i know i shouldnt talk like this,cos the poor boy is in a critical condition...

but there is no scietific journal/paper or anything that would back up claims of AAS's causing this...and thinking about it sensibly...

i dont know how they link it to steroids in the first place...they need to have samples of the actual substance...actually no,this is wrong...they need to state what has actually happened to this poor boy medically?????

then maybe people can make statements...but the causes....blimey...there are a million different causes out there for why this boy could be like this...e.g. all the different thing s in physiology of the body that could go wrong,fail or over-compensate etc etc etc!!!!

the news researchers just report a story for the news...not the real medical ins and outs of what actually happened!!!!

like the poor chap who is getting another(3rd) autopsy cos the police aint gonna let it rest til they get another verdict on cause of death so they dont look bad in the public eye...all this guy done was walk across in front of the police,what happened after????

same as the boy...we dont kow what happened...as long as we can categorise it,have something to blame its ok...its settled...bullcrap!!!!

pees me right off...when in doubt blame for the media story...but what is the actual cause of death?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

heavyweight said:


> Sorry mate but u can die from ecstacy fact!!! Would like to say rip to Matthew.


You can die from things related to taking pills like overheating/dehydration or too much water, but as miles2345 said it's very, very rare for people to die from the pill itself



T_Woody said:


> You can die from taking too much water?


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/6263029.stm


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

in the news a 2 years back, 2 13 year old girls took E at lunch and were 'rushed' to hospital, surprisingly back at school couple of days later, to be excluded probably


----------



## Fox x x (Apr 12, 2009)

It would be far better to have someone who actually knows what they're talking about writing about this incident in the papers. I've not read it as it sounds way too far off the cuff for someone to die from taking steroids for the first time...excessive use of them could be a cause eventually but not in one hit.

The media have something to grab on to and try to put the fear into and condition readers minds about substances. The writers probably don't know the effects that all drugs can have as in not used any form of 'recreational' drugs - *the writers/papers speculate*, they jump on the 'drugs are bad' band wagon before they know facts.

I see these stories in the papers knowing much of it is speculation - they're keeping up with the trend of hit stories - like fashion. They weren't there - they don't know the truth - so they should leave it until they are absolutely certain this is the case!

Look at the E cases that hit the headlines - as soon as some one dies from a suspected overdose 'woomf' it hits the headlines like a bad boy and we're all reminded heavily of how bad drug taking is.

The stir they've caused! There are many, many incidents that should be in the paper to highlight what goes on in this world it's a shame they have used the young lads death to sell they're $ hitty papers instead of letting the family grieve. I'm all for the family raising awareness but I do think more should be done to raise awareness that you if you really don't know what your taking - don't take it! ...or get someone else to try it first :tongue: joking 

Seriously - Not a lover of the press :whistling: they're a spinning a web so we all get caught up in their profits. :cursing: 

ok...time for a finger rest...any comments on a post card please


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

MiniKnowsYou said:


> Liquid Ecstasy is a street name for GHB
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/745583.stm


Pretty stupid name then lol. I'm off to neck a couple of solid alcohols :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

heavyweight said:


> Sorry mate but u can die from ecstacy fact!!! Would like to say rip to Matthew.


Was that his name? Yeah RIP and all that, but thanks for making life that bit harder for us through your sheer stupidity Matthew.


----------



## GJ.Daveman. (Apr 21, 2009)

This report is so rediculous. he took a pill that is unknown it could be anything, just because he bought from a bodybuilding source, its like 'ooh must be steroids'. Too many uneducated people commenting on things they don't know.


----------



## Branna (Apr 3, 2009)

RIP to Matthew, and my thoughts with his family, HOWEVER why are we not looking to those who sold him the said pills? Who sells steroids to a 17y/o?

And now everyone is jumping on the bandwagon that steroids are killers! Used in a proper controlled environment and only after doing your own research EXTENSIVLEY, and then imo for competition only.

And how can Dr Miriam in the Mirror say it take over FOUR HOURS TRAINING PER DAY to build any muscle?????????????

The world has gone mad!!!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

the world went mad a long time ago......


----------



## Mrey1436114574 (Jul 31, 2008)

What a crock of ****.

There's never been a documented case of someone overdosing on steroids and dying. RIP to the poor boy but he was old enough and should of been wise enough to do some research into what he was taking, where he was getting it, and what lab it was supposedly from. There are forums like these to ask questions and get advice and opinions aswell as post pictures of what you have before you take it.

I myself started using younger than perhaps i should have and perhaps made an even worse decision by taking a blood test before and after my cycle to monitor my health (i was 18 at the time) and naively telling my GP i was using. The amount of bull**** that flew out his mouth about how i was going to die young from complications and he listed them off and some of the were above and beyond ridiculous and laughable (testicular, lungs and brain damage...along with the the typical ones everyone hears about).

So, by in large i'd say the majority of people who use are far more informed than the doctors and certainly more so than the dickheads in the media. With marijuana recently been moved up to a Class B drug i hope this recent bad press doesn't have any negative influence with the law on steroids being somewhat tame.

I guess this is just me in a roid rage and maybe i should lower my dose before i turn into a maniac and kill someone  .

/end rant


----------



## Gymagnet1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Slamdog said:


> i have been personally affected by the story....
> 
> it has increased my stress about some pills i have been taking that i bought from a bloke who said they were steroids... i have been getting headaches and my pulse is running high but i thought the risk was worth it cos i would look like arnie in 6 weeks... well, thats what the bloke at the gym said anyway... they were only 30 quid too....


----------



## Gymagnet1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Same thing with me! I bought sum blue heart dbols off sum guy but they were just in a bag. They have a line goin dwn the centre of them. Can any1 tel me if they r fake or not. And how do i knw what hapend to that poor lad isnt goin to hapen to me. What pills was takin? PLEASE HELP ME GUYS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Edit your post mate.

No word of pricing on the forum.

If you are hesitant whether yours are real post up pictures in the correct Topic..

There is a section for this.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Gymagnet1 said:


> Same thing with me! I bought sum blue heart dbols off sum guy but they were just in a bag. They have a line goin dwn the centre of them and i paid 35 for 100. Can any1 tel me if they r fake or not. And how do i knw what hapend to that poor lad isnt goin to hapen to me. What pills was takin? PLEASE HELP ME GUYS


you paid waaayy too much


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Doea anyone know if theres been a PM yet? or have they found any pills?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Doea anyone know if theres been a PM yet? or have they found any pills?


Any1 know?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MXD said:


> LOL ok
> 
> And the facts for that ar where?


Those are the facts "MXD". But I suppose you'd rather "lol" than investigate for yourself. Genuis that you are...

Here you go I googled it for you:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_intoxication

Water poisoning.

As for exctacy, I have actually read a book on the subject of MDMA, "Exctacy reconsidered" which paints a posative picture of it. However i'm not kiddiny myself that too much can kill you.



> According to the Home Office there have been over 200 reported ecstasy-related deaths in the UK since 1996, however other sources suggest that the drug is "far safer than aspirin." So what's the truth?


http://www.thesite.org/drinkanddrugs/drugsafety/drugsandyourbody/canecstasykill

Do you take lessons in making yourself look stupid? Or were you born that way?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Branna said:


> RIP to Matthew, and my thoughts with his family, HOWEVER why are we not looking to those who sold him the said pills? Who sells steroids to a 17y/o?
> 
> And now everyone is jumping on the bandwagon that steroids are killers! Used in a proper controlled environment and only after doing your own research EXTENSIVLEY, and then imo for competition only.
> 
> !!!!!


Totally disagree......I don't compete but use gear and why shouldn't I....??? And like it or not many 17 yr olds use gear, they shouldn't imo, but it goes on.....

I don't intend to compete as it's not for me, ubt according to you I shouldn't then get the most out of my training and look the best I can...

In fact people who say only those who compete should use gear need to get their head out their asses imo......

If this is the case, only racing drivers should be allowed to drive fast cars and only fat cnuts should be allowed to eat ice cream....get real


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Robsta said:


> Totally disagree......I don't compete but use gear and why shouldn't I....??? And like it or not many 17 yr olds use gear, they shouldn't imo, but it goes on.....
> 
> I don't intend to compete as it's not for me, ubt according to you I shouldn't then get the most out of my training and look the best I can...
> 
> ...


Well said :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

megatron said:


> Those are the facts "MXD". But I suppose you'd rather "lol" than investigate for yourself. Genuis that you are...
> 
> Here you go I googled it for you:
> 
> ...


How about you stop being such a condesending, :cursing:

Seriously WTF.

Disagree with my opinions by all means, don't attack me or neg me for no fvcking reason, grow up.

So as you've "read a book" on mdma you think you're the allmighty knowledge on the subject?  :laugh:

For clarification *there is no way you will willingly injest a dose of ecstacy that will kill you. You'll get far to twisted before you would even have the chance.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

No insulting or flaming in posts please, or infractions will be given


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

> Do you take lessons in making yourself look stupid? Or were you born that way?


That qualify?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

nope.....

[email protected] and asshole qualify, stupids not really the same, however, if you feel the need you can call someone stupid, but swearing at them isn't on.....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

megatron said:


> Those are the facts "MXD". But I suppose you'd rather "lol" than investigate for yourself. Genuis that you are...
> 
> Here you go I googled it for you:
> 
> ...


Mega mega mega...

Goodness knows why you choose to make issue over other peoples spelling and grammer...? :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ahh fair shout Robsta, just not liking being randomly insulted..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> nope.....
> 
> [email protected] and asshole qualify, stupids not really the same, however, if you feel the need you can call someone stupid, but swearing at them isn't on.....


Rob,

So as long as I don't swear we're good? :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Tall said:


> Mega mega mega...
> 
> Goodness knows why you choose to make issue over other peoples spelling and grammar...? :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


>


 :lol:

Nice spot :thumbup1:


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

MXD said:


> You can't even die from ecstacy.. let alone steroids..


Google lea bates with regards ODing on X


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

people dont die from E these days

Cause there is no fckin MDMA in them

Thats why i stopped taking them years ago

They full of [email protected]


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> people dont die from E these days
> 
> Cause there is no fckin MDMA in them
> 
> ...


here here,i second that(those were the days)...but if you do take pills these days you can be sure there is ketamine,touch of rat poison,maybe some skag in em...happy days eh...this explains why all the friggin youngsters are never dancing but looking like friggin zombies when their out,not moving or lifting their feet off the spot!!!!

i stopped taking em cos they just aint the days of good ol double dipped love doves clean wholesome(ok,showing age here)...ahem,ahem...

now i'm super clean,ahem cough splutter!!!!

slightly off topic,but still say there's is a very smelly fish behind this story,truth will out soon somehow,or will steroids always be blamed for something they cant put their finger on???


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MXD said:


> Ahh fair shout Robsta, just not liking being randomly insulted..


Yeah strage that, same as how I don't like stupid people who are too lazy to google something going "LOL" at my posts.

Reminds me of the time a mate was talking about auto-pilot to to retarded club tarts... They were laughing at him as he explained auto-pilot flys the plane. They were uneducated, unread idiots and as such simply laughed at the guy because they didn't understand or think it could be real.

RING ANY BELLS?



> [bSo as you've "read a book" on mdma you think you're the allmighty knowledge on the subject?


Well I know a fair deal about it, have you ever read a book? On anything? One that didn't have big pictures?



> there is no way you will willingly inject a dose of ecstacy


Since when did anyone inject exctacy? "LOL", and for the record, of course you can - don't be rediculous.

Oh thanks for the posative rep BTW


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

walks said:


> Google lea bates with regards ODing on X


you could even google Leah Betts and get better results


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Slamdog said:


> you could even google Leah Betts and get better results


I knew her, I used to live in Latchingdon about 14 years ago, lived practically 10 doors away from her.

Was sad when this happened, and supposedly she only took the one. Hid them under her pillow.

She was a decent girl, no intention of killing herself what so ever.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

But it wasn't an ecstasy overdose as such that killed her, people don't overdose on e's it's always due to water intake - either too much or too little. I think that's what people are missing.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tasty said:


> But it wasn't an ecstasy overdose as such that killed her, people don't overdose on e's it's always due to water intake - either too much or too little. I think that's what people are missing.


Yeah that is true but you never going to know the full story.. Despite what Doctors say, they arn't always right.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Goose said:


> Yeah that is true but you never going to know the full story.. Despite what Doctors say, they arn't always right.


The post mortem was quite clear that she died because she essentially flooded her brain.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Willie said:


> The post mortem was quite clear that she died because she essentially flooded her brain.


Yeah because of the Ectasy she took. Its not suprising people are dying of this and that because they don't have a clue what they put in their bodies, no-one does research !


----------



## COLINSRI (Jan 30, 2007)

Branna said:


> And how can Dr Miriam in the Mirror say it take over FOUR HOURS TRAINING PER DAY to build any muscle?????????????
> 
> The world has gone mad!!!!!


ha ha i read that too......that advice from a 'professional' is much more likely to kill you than gear.......lol fecking weights for 4 hours a day...lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

megatron said:


> Yeah strage that, same as how I don't like stupid people who are too lazy to google something going "LOL" at my posts.
> 
> Reminds me of the time a mate was talking about auto-pilot to to retarded club tarts... They were laughing at him as he explained auto-pilot flys the plane. They were uneducated, unread idiots and as such simply laughed at the guy because they didn't understand or think it could be real.
> 
> ...


You're such an arogant, pompus, uneducated, self inflated, pathetic little, little, LITTLE man LOL :lol: :laugh: :thumbup1:

Stop being such a beta and grow some testicles :whistling:

Oh I laugh at you and your posts because you amuse me mate. If I ever saw you I'd point at you and just laugh


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Goose said:


> Yeah because of the Ectasy she took. Its not suprising people are dying of this and that because they don't have a clue what they put in their bodies, no-one does research !


Not because of the ecstasy she took, because of how much water she drank.

What do you mean 'people are dying of this'? Something like half a million people a year take pills and the amount of people that die is negligible. It's 'safer than horse riding' according to one of the government's chief medical advisors.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Willie said:


> Not because of the ecstasy she took, because of how much water she drank.
> 
> What do you mean 'people are dying of this'? Something like half a million people a year take pills and the amount of people that die is negligible. It's 'safer than horse riding' according to one of the government's chief medical advisors.


So your saying if she didn't take ectasy and drank the same amount of fluid she would still be dead??? I dont think so somehow.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

But if she took ecstasy and didn't drink that amount of water she'd still be alive?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Goose said:


> So your saying if she didn't take ectasy and drank the same amount of fluid she would still be dead??? I dont think so somehow.


O'corse thats what he's saying .. Thats what killed her


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

to be fair there was a story not so long back where a boy died after drinking 11 pints of water and no drugs, i shall have a look for the story


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Willie said:


> But if she took ecstasy and didn't drink that amount of water she'd still be alive?


Which leads back to my original point of people taking things they know nothing about.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Goose said:


> Which leads back to my original point of people taking things they know nothing about.


So ignorance killed her and not the drugs?

If someone was on quite a high dose of Dbol then went out and got drunk all weekend and wrecked their liver, what would you say was the cause of the problem? If they weren't on the Dbol and did they'd have been OK, and if they had just taken the Dbol they'd have been OK, so what caused their liver to not function properly? Would you blame the steriods or the fact they went out drinking while on steroids?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Willie said:


> So ignorance killed her and not the drugs?
> 
> If someone was on quite a high dose of Dbol then went out and got drunk all weekend and wrecked their liver, what would you say was the cause of the problem? If they weren't on the Dbol and did they'd have been OK, and if they had just taken the Dbol they'd have been OK, so what caused their liver to not function properly? Would you blame the steriods or the fact they went out drinking while on steroids?


I would blame the individuals lack of intelligence and knowledge on the drug they are taking.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

So not the drug?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Willie said:


> So not the drug?


The drug killed her due to the lack of knowledge she had on the drug imo.

I wouldnt say the water killed her because if she hadnt of taken the drug the water would not have had the same affect.

Where as if she only took the drug some would argue she would be fine, but im sure there is a minute chance there she would be closer to affecting her body taking an ectasy than drinking water.

Again theres too many variables to consider but her lack of knowledge on the drug primarily led to her death IMO.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Goose said:


> The drug killed her due to the lack of knowledge she had on the drug imo.
> 
> *I wouldnt say the water killed her because if she hadnt of taken the drug the water would not have had the same affect.*
> 
> ...


of course it can have the same effect mate,your being ignorant now saying that,there are hundreds of cases of this,people just cant get their heads round how something like drinking too much water can kill you,it very much can matey.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

weeman said:


> of course it can have the same effect mate,your being ignorant now saying that,there are hundreds of cases of this,people just cant get their heads round how something like drinking too much water can kill you,it very much can matey.


I'm not being ignorant at all. If you read the levels of fluid in her brain after the post mortem it wasn't a sufficent amount of water to kill her on her own..

Yes of course I'm aware of people dying from too much fluid intake. I knew the girl its not like she was a stranger to me, she went to my god damn school for fcuk sake, whats said in the media is not 100% truth and you should know that!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Goose said:


> *I wouldnt say the water killed her because if she hadnt of taken the drug the water would not have had the same affect.*


i was meaning more as regards your statement in that post mate,you said if she hadnt taken the e then the water would likely not have killed her,whereas its perfectly feasable as this kind of thing does happen.

yeah mate i know all to well what the media say cant be taken as gospel,hence why i dont quote at all what they said regards her death lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hows about we all agree that a COMBINATION of both was responsible?.....as that is usually the case in this scenario....it doesn't matter if she hadn't taken the e, it doesn't matter if she hadn't taken too much water...the point is that she did...and it was the combination of BOTH thatkilled her....

now has anything further been released about the pills that the 17yr old bought?surely it doesn't take that long for the results to identify what they were.....


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Goose said:


> I'm not being ignorant at all. If you read the levels of fluid in her brain after the post mortem it wasn't a sufficent amount of water to kill her on her own..


Without wanting to be too macabre, are you talking about the Home Office post-mortem which said she died from 'ecstacy poisoning'?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> now has anything further been released about the pills that the 17yr old bought?surely it doesn't take that long for the results to identify what they were.....


Im just having a look around the net now, havnt found anything yet.

Apparently his family want Steroids re-classified though.

Edit, PM was apparently carried out yesterday. knowing the NHS itll be weeks before anything is found.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Willie said:


> Without wanting to be too macabre, are you talking about the Home Office post-mortem which said she died from 'ecstacy poisoning'?


I honestly cannot remember which one it was mate. This is going back a fair few years now.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

There are things that fit with hyperacute liver failure, what caused the acute liver failure remains to be determined.

For example, a massive dose of paracetamol is the most common cause of hyperacute liver failure worldwide, but anti-depressants (MAOI) can do the same thing.

*Clinical presentation*

ALF usually presents with malaise, nausea and jaundice. The interval between the onset of jaundice and the onset of encephalopathy depends on the aetiology and is used to classify ALF:


hyperacute liver failure (7 days between onset of jaundice and encephalopathy)

acute liver failure (8-28 days)

subacute liver failure (5-12 weeks).


*This classification has implications for the prognosis and inci­dence of cerebral oedema, which is more common in hyperacute failure. *

*As liver failure progresses, encephalopathy becomes the characteristic feature.*

The grading of encephalopathy is described in Figure 2. The mechanism of encephalopathy is not fully understood.

Ammonia, false neurotransmitters and endogenous benzodiazepine ligands that enhance the effect of the inhibitory transmitter ?-aminobutyric acid have been proposed as causes.

*Figure 2*: Grades of encephalopathy

Grade 1: altered moods, impaired concentration and psychomotor function

Grade 2: drowsy, inappropriate behaviour, inability to speak

Grade 3: very drowsy, disoriented, agitated, aggressive

Grade 4: coma, may respond to painful stimuli


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MXD said:


> You're such an arogant, pompus, uneducated, self inflated, pathetic little, little, LITTLE man LOL :lol: :laugh: :thumbup1:
> 
> Stop being such a beta and grow some testicles :whistling:
> 
> Oh I laugh at you and your posts because you amuse me mate. If I ever saw you I'd point at you and just laugh


I'll just translate that all as "Sorry mega, as always you are right and i'm wrong, despite my dericive nature when responding to your posts".

Apology accepted champ!

Keep up the idiocy!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

> people just cant get their heads round how something like drinking too much water can kill you,it very much can


Careful weeman, you will have the MENSA member MXD "LOL"ing at you for that one...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

megatron said:


> Careful weeman, you will have the MENSA member MXD "LOL"ing at you for that one...


Erm you do realise I agree'd with weemans point several posts previously?

I'm seriously getting sick and tired of your pathetic posts, grow up.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MXD said:


> Erm you do realise I agree'd with weemans point several posts previously?
> 
> I'm seriously getting sick and tired of your pathetic posts, grow up.


Hold on a sec.

1. I post some facts, which are contruary to the nonsense you typed in a previous post.

2. Instead of researching to see if I was right, you go "LOL PROVE IT" or some equally high-brow response.

3. I prove it and make you look stupid.

4. You get the hump.

at what point do I need to grow up from being pathetic? Sorry your logic is dazzling me here Einstein.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

megatron said:


> Hold on a sec.
> 
> 1. I post some facts, which are contruary to the nonsense you typed in a previous post.
> 
> ...


no no no no

1. I make a post.

2. you don't even read anything in my post apart from the fact its made by me.

3. you randomly insult me and try and make me look like a fool for no reason, saying I've said things which I havn't

4. you go on like a [email protected] and make everyone think you're even more of a self inflated, arogant idiot. Which btw I don't mind :laugh: Just stop insulting me?

We can agree to dissagree I love a debate.

DO NOT insult me for no reason. You seem to of aquired the "hump" from the nature of my other posts and just becaus someone doesn't agree with you, you go on a tirade against them. I'll say it again mate grow up.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ok, enough is enough you two....go to my room and bend over for yer spanking!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> ok, enough is enough you two....go to my room and bend over for yer spanking!


Finally an apt punishment, Lead the way Serina 

Although I think mega should be bending over Bri's knee :whistling:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MXD said:


> no no no no
> 
> 1. I make a post.
> 
> ...


I'm ****ing myself here, are you deluded mate? Go and read the thread back again.

1. You made the usual dumb ass comment "even exctacy can't kill you let alone roids".

2. I corrected you. (with no insults or anything at all)

3. You responded dericively (look it up).

4. I gave you proof and DID make you look like the idiot you are.

5. You ignored the proof, but continued to have a go.

There is little point arguing with someone who rethinks history so I will bid you a bad day.

Or maybe I can break it down so that your tiny little brain can understand it.

U WER RONG LOL

You see, I couldnt care less what a mouth-breather like you thinks of me, I just want people to get good info, if I have to ridicule idiots to get that done then so be it.

May I suggest that rather than battling wits with me you try to collect chassis numbers from passing busses.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> Apparently his family want Steroids re-classified though.


And so it begins.

No one wants to tell grieving emotional parents they are wrong.

I wish I could talk to them. I'd tell them I am genuinely, sincerely sorry for their loss, but that doesnt change the facts. I have been using steroids off and on for 12 years. I know many people who have used them for longer, yet never once has anything like this happened. I would ask them is it fair that my passtime which I am passionate about - my RIGHT - to do whatever I want to my own body within reason, should be taken from me, because something went tragically amiss with their son.

I would ask them, having never been charged or cautioned with anything in my life, should I now be criminalised, possibly imprisoned, for doing something to my own body which concerns no one but me.

Because I hate to attempt to put a value on a ife, but I think it would be a far greater tradgedy than this lad dying, if we were to see countless innocent men and women who choose to use gear, be imprisoned, seperated from their families and children, tarred criminals, just off the back of a knee jerk reaction, rushed through on the rallying cry of a grieving family...

Emotion should take no seat in making laws - proven harm only. The blanket ban on guns after Dunblane (and to a lesser extent Hungerford years prior) is just another example of knee jerk reaction with no basis in reality, one which time has proven to be totally inneffective in its primary aim.

I believe even if the autopsy finds that steroids are not at fault, we wont be told this - wouldnt even surprise me if the results were fabricated to suit the authorities end - after all, the boy is dead and not coming back... what does it matter what the parents and everyone else believes... they have laws to push through.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah ok mate 

Have a nice day 

I really hope you can sort out your anger issues and relations to people, it must cause some real problems for you.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I in turn hope that one day you may try to research something that you don't already understand instead of try to laugh it off arkwardly.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i heard it was fake steroids... so not steroids at all just some dog ****.

Maybe highlights the importance of using a reputable source and getting your stuff checked on here!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Oh come on you couple of fannies, take it to PM FFS :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

SOUTHMAN said:


> Maybe highlights the importance of using a reputable source and getting your stuff checked on here!


I'd take that one step further mate - highlights the urgency for which these things should be freely available from the pharmacy, upon presentation of a passed health exam certificate...

We get clean real gear every time.

Government make tax revenue (badly needed right now!).

We get a total absence of stigma asking for advice.

Drastically reduced chances of side effects becoming problematic.

Practically no chance of anyone dying like this again.

If they illegalise them outright, it wont stop their use, just increase the amount of bad gear/fakes and INCREASE the risk of more incidences of what has happened to this lad.

As well as putting many "criminals" of a victimless "crime" into already overpopulated prisons, damaging childrens upbringings, tearing apart families... etc etc


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

megatron said:


> I in turn hope that one day you may try to research something that you don't already understand instead of try to laugh it off arkwardly.


I'm laughing nothing off I'm laughing directly at you, the only one that feels awkward about that is you.

The site you gave for the deaths on ecstacy is totally subjective, as the 200 odd deaths could be totally unrelated and or classed as several things ie. water intoxication or overheating which obviously may not be directly a result of the drug..

You're even agreeing with what I'm saying about the classic repetitive behave shown in ecstacy intoxicated individuals such as repitive drinking of water! All you want to do is have a go.

Yo tart! Get a grip :lol: :laugh:

How about a medical study on the toxicity levels of MDMA in rats or something? That would be a little more credible..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> I'd take that one step further mate - highlights the urgency for which these things should be freely available from the pharmacy, upon presentation of a passed health exam certificate...
> 
> We get clean real gear every time.
> 
> ...


Here, here! Rs for mp?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MXD said:


> Here, here! Rs for mp?


 :lol:

Couldn't do it mate. You see I am honest, not into scamming and ripping people off, and would actually care about the things I was doing... exact opposite of what most MPs are it would seem.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Pmsl.. good point.

I can just picture you cracking Mr brown in the face and the media dubbing it as a "roid rage" attack which would obviously destroy your political platform :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

As I said before, even if they make it class A which they won't, it won't stop me in any way at all, they can't even stop people taking smack and crack so what chance dot hey think they have of stopping AAS....none at all.

It won't be reclassified imo as it's all about targets and numbers with all parties....So more class A on the streets and more dealers being nicked means more crime....more crime means more bad press and more bad press means more hassle for politicians and police....It won't be re-classified for these reasons....imo anyway....

I actually spoke to a head of cid last time I was nicked (we go way back as he was the first copper ever to nick me) and he himself said the old bill are not in any way bothered about AAS use.....they have limited money and personell anyway so giving them a whole shed load of new work and expecting results just won't happen, as the gov't would have to find the money to give them to fund the crackdown/reclassification....And so what if they nick me anyway.....even class a for personal use is a slap on the wrist, couple months at worst for repeated use


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mega-mxd.....take it to pm's....that's enough b!tchin on this thread which is quite a good one and I would hate to have to close it cos of sillyness.....you both hate each other, point taken now move on until the next oppurtunity to make the other one look like a spazzy arises.....


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't hate I love the little guy, such a spunky little character 

Point taken tho.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Robsta said:


> As I said before, even if they make it class A which they won't, it won't stop me in any way at all, they can't even stop people taking smack and crack so what chance dot hey think they have of stopping AAS....none at all.
> 
> It won't be reclassified imo as it's all about targets and numbers with all parties....So more class A on the streets and more dealers being nicked means more crime....more crime means more bad press and more bad press means more hassle for politicians and police....It won't be re-classified for these reasons....imo anyway....
> 
> I actually spoke to a head of cid last time I was nicked (we go way back as he was the first copper ever to nick me) and he himself said the old bill are not in any way bothered about AAS use.....they have limited money and personell anyway so giving them a whole shed load of new work and expecting results just won't happen, as the gov't would have to find the money to give them to fund the crackdown/reclassification....And so what if they nick me anyway.....even class a for personal use is a slap on the wrist, couple months at worst for repeated use


Robsta, I hope you are right, I really really do. I just think, how good would the police look if they switched attention to gear users/dealers. How good would their arrest figures look?

And how good would the governments statistics look for the fight against drugs and organised crime? How many votes would they win from ignorant Joe public on the back of this "success"?

We are total sitting ducks mate, we could be picked off in the blink of an eye, if the law were changed and some swift action put into place, and it would cost peanuts in terms of finances and manpower...

As I say, hope you are right mate, maybe I am just being a bit "glass half empty" on this, but its only because I have seen it all before, the modus operandi is tried, tested and proven...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It would cost a fortune...they can't just take coppers off the war against smack etc, so it would mean more coppers and resources, whilst us clever aas users would be more careful and not have more than personal......if you get caught with a bag of brown it's nothing...drug awareness course or something that does no good...it would never jump from C to A anyway, I doubt it'll even go to B.....ffs, there are murmurs about Ecstasy being reclassed as a B.....


----------

